# lifted plow truck (rember)



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Well for those of you that thought this truck would driver over its own plow ,Well its going hard and strong the fab job on the undercarriage is holding up great.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good, nice fab job. I guess you brought the bracket back down to stock levels with the adapter you installed.

Just my 2 cents. I would put a bar from the bottom bracket to the frame like a triangle to support the bracket. Eventually with time the bracket will weaken the frame, when pushing snow it puts alot of pressure on the bracket and extension, because it is twice as long and will eventually start to swivel back and forth. It wont happen overnight but with years of plowing.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That is one giant intercooler / radiator! Which is it? Stock?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Do you have a hard time seeing the plow with a lifted truck like that?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would definately put a brace from the crossmember back to the frame like was mentioned.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

hydro_37;745396 said:


> I would definately put a brace from the crossmember back to the frame like was mentioned.


Well it is a old fab pic but yes there is a brace going back to the frame.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad to hear that its braced. Nice job.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

JDiepstra;744239 said:


> That is one giant intercooler / radiator! Which is it? Stock?


That is the A/C cooler. Looks like that truck doesnt have the PS cooler. Normally its in the front in the center towards the bottom.

Behind that is the factory aux trans cooler, then the intercooler, then the radiator.


----------

